# Alaska Hutch Soda



## bottlekid76 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've decided to put together a 50 state hutch collection, and was able to add a tough one to get when putting one of these together. The Distilled Soda Water Co. of Alaska. The toughest is Rhode Island to get. Most collectors putting one of these type of collections together have to settle for the gravitating stopper example of Rhode Island, because the hutch is just so dang rare. The Alaska was very hard to get as well, but I finally was able to add one from a friends collection. It's a mug based sparkler too. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice!  When I went to Alaska in 05 I found out how tough it is to get Alaska bottles.  Just about the only thing available were milks and they were expensive! Congrats!


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice...I know the Alaska Hutchinson are pretty tuff bottles to find and when available it always brings a premium price...yours looks really nice, good luck in putting all 50 states together...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks so much []

 ~Tim


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very Very nice bottle!!!

    Never seen one from Alaska....but it stands to reason that they would be a tough find....


    David


----------



## Alaska (Mar 22, 2011)

oh my! what a bottle. i want to add an alaska hutch to my collection also. all things come in time!

 Tom


----------



## slag pile digger (May 26, 2011)

Tim, excellent GET!!! I too am trying to amass a 50 state hutch collection. I was searching the web for a Alaska and came across your post. I also found a Alaska hutch on a upcoming auction expected price 1,000-2000$$$$$$$$$$$$. i GUESS i WILL KEEP LOOKING!!!  How many hutches do you have left to obtain. Good Luck!!!! Michael


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 26, 2011)

Hiya Michael,

 Thanks so much. I still have around 30 states to get. I could have completed it quite a long time ago with the exception of Rhode Island, but i'm holding out adding colored and rare examples in the best condition to the 50 state collection.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 26, 2011)

Pretty cool Tim. Imagine how rugged and tough you would have to be to make a go out of living in Alaska when hutches were being used???


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 26, 2011)

That's true Bob... definitely a different time!


----------

